# Duodenal Angioectasia



## CBaez (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone know the Icd9 code for Duodenal Angioectasia?  We did an 44369 abaltion of a duodenal angioectasia.

Thanks


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Oct 2, 2012)

Look at 569.84 Angiodysplasia of intestine (without mention of hemorrhage). That might be what you're looking for.

Bob


----------

